# Your nickname



## Resigned User (Jul 4, 2015)

Ok guys I'm curious about your nickname... Why this? 
Have it a story?


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

It's my old graffiti tag. The 010 stands for the telephone area code of my town, Rotterdam.


----------



## Vly62 (Feb 21, 2015)

Vly62. Vly was for where I grew up Vly-Atwood in upstate NY. 62 is for when I was chief of the fire department. It was station 62 in our county.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Shew is short for shewey wich is my last name and what every one calls me by at school. 97 is for 1997 wich is the year I was born


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Mine is from an early bluesman William Bunch. He called himself "Peetie Wheatstraw, the High Sheriff from h3ll" and "The Devils Son In Law". I love my early Delta and Country blues. As a kid the names drew me in and I just had to find who these guys were, like:

Blind Boy Fuller

Sleepy John Estes

Jaybird Coleman

Buddy Boy Hawkins

Barbeque Bob

Bo Weevil Jackson

Dang, that's some good stuff right there!!!


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

I am a bit OCD and I have been known to shower 3 or 4 times a day.

Not funny but true.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Mine comes from a nickname given to me from several friends because I thoroughly enjoyed making red mist out of woodchucks at 1/4 mile and beyond with high powered varmint rifles.


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

I had the nickname Murdock for the longest time and was ready to retire that. That was a character on a TV show "The A Team" back in the 80s...I have always been a bit on the "interesting in the brain" side of life and I was also taking flying lessons back then so it fit.

When I got a new job as IT helpdesk support at a company, we were trying to nickname each other, and I told them "just call me a TOOL, because all I am for you is a blunt instrument." My supervisor turned that into ToolShed instead....

Believe me, that nickname is VERY FITTING if you've ever seen my peg boards filled with tools. I am something of a hoarder of tools.


----------



## JediMike (Jan 1, 2015)

Explanations? Cool nicknames? A Jedi craves not these things.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The "Toast" part rhymes with my last name.


----------

